# Очень сильная боль приковала к постели



## Сергей 516 (3 Мар 2019)

Здравствуйте!6 февраля утром я не смог, из за сильной боли в спине, встать с постели,Вызвали скорую, госпитализировали в неврологическое отделение.Через неделю обнаружили ТЭЛА правого легкого, перевели в кардиологию.Лечат ТЭЛА и требуют что бы я вставал, а я не могу. Диклофенак помогает не достаточно,Корсет одеваю и сажусь через боль, сижу по 10-15 минут, больше не могу.Посоветуйте , что делать, что бы боль уменьшить.


----------



## La murr (3 Мар 2019)

@Сергей 516, Сергей, здравствуйте!
Попробуйте ещё раз загрузить снимок МРТ.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Сергей 516 (3 Мар 2019)




----------



## La murr (3 Мар 2019)

@Сергей 516, сейчас Вы находитесь в стационаре?
Пригласите в тему @Доктор Ступин, @vbl15


----------



## Сергей 516 (3 Мар 2019)

Да, в кардиологии.


----------



## vbl15 (3 Мар 2019)

Стеноз и листез на уровне 4-5. Что болит?


----------



## Сергей 516 (4 Мар 2019)

Сильная боль в пояснице при любом движении, сесть ,встать не могу


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Мар 2019)

На операцию сейчас не возьмут, наверняка.
Поэтому корсет и обезболивающая терапия.


----------



## Сергей 516 (4 Мар 2019)

А что именно принимать, диктофенах не помогает.Может можно блокаду сделать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Мар 2019)

Блокада с Дипроспаном (по разрешению лечащего врача).
Обезболивание - решат на месте, в стационаре.


----------



## Сергей 516 (4 Мар 2019)

Спасибо. Буду просить доктора.


----------

